# Mulitple debridement billing



## coder1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon coding world,


There were changes to cpt codes for debridement. Do anyone have billing guidelines for the changes???


for example, 11043 is coded for the 1st 20 sq cm, if more than 20 an add on code is used for each additonal 20 sq cm. How about the ICD 9, Should all the dx code be listed for the 43?? If  11043 was performed on 9 different wounds...should I list all 9???



Thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 26, 2011)

*same depth = add together*

If you have multiple wounds being debrided ... add together all those that are of the same depth to arrive at your code.  So if you have 9 wound ... ALL of them down to muscle/fascia ... you add up all the surface area to arrive at the code(s) you use.  If the grand total is more than 20 sq cm you would code 11043 and 11046 (x however many units of 20 sq over the initial 20 sq cm).

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coder1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your response 

Do I bill:

11043 with all 9 dx eg 707.04,707.03,707.06,707.07,707.12,707.24
11046 with the same 9 dx as above

or do I:

11043 (dx codes that equal up to the first 20)
11046 (dx codes for the additonal 20 units)


Our billing system have 8 columns for dx codes.


----------

